# Recirculating Aquaculture System (RAS) - Private Home System



## CichlidsTank (Sep 27, 2009)

I found this paper online: FISH FARMING IN RECIRCULATING AQUACULTURE SYSTEMS (RAS)

I was wondering if anyone has implemented a system like this in their own home for breeding Cichlids.

In the future I might dable in a small scale system like this.
...
Would it be possible to have 6-8 40 gallon breeder tanks all linked together. With one large filter and an auto water changer/water drip system set up?


----------



## CichlidsTank (Sep 27, 2009)

... If I were to build a system, it would probably be very similar to a retail system.

... I don't know how retail systems work either though.

Can someone explain how this system works? (its a retail marinland system i think)
I'm guessing each tank has an overflow that feeds into that big pipe, but not quite sure where water flows back in. Is that big box at the bottom the filter? and... would this allow for some kind of auto water change system?


----------



## Turtlemaxxx (Jul 13, 2007)

the blue lines are where the water over flows to the sump at the bottom

the red lines are where the water is pumped back to the tanks

IDK about auto water changers so can't help u there. I am thinking of doing something similar with 4 30 gallon tanks but would be able to quarantine any tank from the system at any time i want. haven't gotten around to getitng the space for that yet though.

Cheers,

matt


----------



## CichlidsTank (Sep 27, 2009)

Turtlemaxxx said:


> I am thinking of doing something similar with 4 30 gallon tanks but would be able to quarantine any tank from the system at any time i want. haven't gotten around to getitng the space for that yet though.


Yeah, it would be nice to have the ability to quarantine a tank.

.....

I think I want to start with 2-4 30 gallon breeders all hooked together in a system with one big filter and some kind of auto water changer system.

I would also like to be able to quarantine a tank and add another tank without much hassle.

Maybe a system that would start with 2-4 breeder tanks, but the ability to add up to 10 tanks or something.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

The problem I can see with a system like this is that if something gets sick you are exposing the whole lot of fish to the same thing. Even if you cut off the one tank once you see symptoms it may be too late. Dosing tanks with meds would be an expensive endeavor at that point...


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

prov's fish room build thread has some detail on plumbing two tanks to one sump. Might be a decent place to get some ideas for a multi tank setup.


----------

